# 3rd Annual Bethany Wines Memorial Fishing Tournament



## Milwaukee (Dec 5, 2007)

The 3rd Annual Bethany Wines Memorial Fishing Tournament is approaching fast!! July 15,16 at Capt. Markâ€™s Marina on Bastrop Bayou. Intercostal Pirates will play Friday night!! Check out the website for the 5 winners of this yearâ€™s $750.00 Scholarships and info on this yearâ€™s raffle. We have a 2016 Polaris Ranger Crew and a 2016 6'X12' Ranch King Trailer (First ticket drawn.) Then in random order we will draw for a fully guided offshore fishing trip for 6 people with Bluefin Charters in Freeport Tx. on their new 36â€™ Contender. A Fully guided 2 person inshore Saltwater Fishing trip at Hackberry Rod & Gun Club in Hackberry La. on Lake Calcasieu. Trip Includes 1 nights lodging, supper the night before, breakfast the morning of and lunch on the boat with your guide. A custom made open top Steak Cooker built by the Brazoria County Sheriffâ€™s Office. A 2 Basket Stainless Steel Fish Fryer loaded with everything needed to fry up the fish and a Bubba Blade Fillet Knife. A Traeger Tailgater Bronze Pellet Grill. And a weekend RV Rental from M&G Trailer Ranch. Tickets are $100 each and only 500 will be sold. There will also be a small silent auction and a Yeti Tub full of adult beverages raffled off. T-shirts are now available too!! For more information go to our website, Facebook page, or call the numbers below. Bethanywinesfishingtournament.com. 979-285-8780 or 979-665-5002. Fliers, T-Shirts and Raffle Tickets are available at Rosscoâ€™s Outdoor or call the numbers listed above. Thanks for your continued support!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 5, 2007)

Sign ups start today!!!!


----------

